# Inquiry into cultures from one maybe going-to-be expat



## Crivens (May 2, 2014)

Hi folks.

The title does not say it all, but a lot of it. From time to time, I am looking around in the world for places which may be a good idea to live in.

One problem is that this can not only be done with the finger on the map, or the mouse in Google Maps. You need to get first hand feedback, and that is why I am posting this. Who would like to start some private messaging about this, regarding their home country?

Currently, my family is located in Germany. While I would be happy in some remote place in the mountains (as long as I can get Internet and food) - my better half (rightly) pointed out the need for working public transport and good health care facilities. That rules out some places (sorry, Detroit  ) but what we also really need is that my son will be comfortable. Since he is bound to a wheelchair, his needs on health care and public transport are way more demanding. We want him to be able to attend a school with other children who are not disabled. Be included, be happy, have a chance to get a good education, be part of society. And that is likely to become a problem here.

Any feedback would be welcome.


----------



## ronaldlees (May 2, 2014)

Wow, that is a tough question.  I know _how not to select_ a new home, however.  Don't base your decision entirely upon a search of the Internet!  You'll get all kinds of hype that way, and the ultimate reality could be (would probably be) much different.  Yet, you might be able to eliminate some countries from consideration with an Internet search, and get for yourself a short list of good candidates.

With your son being constrained somewhat in terms of mobility, the matter is more complicated.    You really need to experience first hand the candidate culture, before making any decision.  Most people who've relocated say that even a three-month visit is marginal for making a good choice.


----------



## Crivens (May 2, 2014)

And that is why I am posting this question.

I need "eyes on target", so to speak. Because I know how things look on paper and Wikipedia, I only need to check what these things say about the place I currently am in - and see what amount of weaseling is done there. And it takes time. That is why I am doing this from time to time, because when the moment comes to act - you have not the needed amount of time to make a correct decision. You need to _already have_ it.


----------



## Uniballer (May 2, 2014)

I don't know if you are considering the US.  My wife has a visual impairment and so does not drive.  She loves to visit New York City and Washington DC because of the very usable public transportation systems.  Boston is OK.  But these places are all very crowded, and expensive.  Despite the ADA, older schooling facilities will have a tough time accomodating a wheelchair, and may ship all the disabled kids to alternative schools.  You would need to scout locally to find out how that would be handled, and even then things may change with ongoing financial difficulties.


----------



## segfault (May 2, 2014)

You want Canada my friend! I would even suggest Ottawa specifically.  But I haven't lived in any other countries so won't have much knowledge for comparisons, though I've travelled some.


----------



## ronaldlees (May 2, 2014)

One thing I have noticed of people who eventually move to another country, when they have only ever lived in one country previously.   These people very often write on forums about their original fears relative to leaving the native country, and how much they felt it unlikely they could feel happy or secure _anywhere_ else.  Very often, depending upon source and destination, of course, they make statements such as: "I wish I had done this when I was younger."  I suppose that not infrequently the expats are retiring in their change of surroundings, and hence are older.


----------



## PDerka (May 11, 2014)

I've lived in Canada, the USA, the Czech republic, South Africa and Vienna at times in my life and the first thing I think of when I daydream of leaving the US to emigrate somewhere else is the question of which country would it be possible to gain entry in.  I've found that here in the US most people have the idea that one can simply pack up and move. The reality is that it is extremely difficult to gain entry to another country and impossible for most people most of the time. Being a citizen of the European Union is the exception to this, although I am not up on the details of the rules.

It is a lot like posting the output of dmesg. We need to know more about you before we can hope to give any useful advice.  What languages do you speak?  Are you going to hope to work in this new country or live off of the trust fund?  Any criminal record? What about your tolerance for corruption. Do you enjoy minus thirty degree weather, or conversely 94 degree Fahrenheit hot swampy weather? It is a big world out there, full of green grass that often turns brown upon the stepping upon.  

My favorite approach, personally, is to throw a dart onto a map, from six feet away.  The first country hit twice is the place.  The full rules however stipulate a beer between throws.  If during the game I hit my my friend with the dart, before a destination is selected, we all stay put until another round, another day.  I've lived here in North Carolina for 23 straight years now; only a few friends left.


----------

